# My thoughts on the GAN 11 M Pro!



## TNL Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

Have not mained a GAN cube for many, many years... but I think the GAN 11 might be my go-to cube now, I love it!


----------



## Findnf (Jan 14, 2021)

Tnl i love your channel


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2021)

Why the eye roll MJS?
Great video btw. I watched it this morning.
Glad you are honest. Surprised that GAN cubes haven't been working for you all this time.


----------



## TNL Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

Findnf said:


> Tnl i love your channel



thanks haha



Zain_A24 said:


> Why the eye roll MJS?
> Great video btw. I watched it this morning.
> Glad you are honest. Surprised that GAN cubes haven't been working for you all this time.



Cheers. Yeah, I really can't put it into words.. but the quality that makes GAN cubes most enjoyable, is also the one that previously had slowed down my TPS and not mixed well with my style. Glad to say I love the 11 M tho!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice video as always.


----------



## Precise diamond (Jul 12, 2021)

Is it just me or when im doing solves with the Gan 11 m pro my fingers tend to get stuck in between the pieces i don't know if this is just me.


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 12, 2021)

Doesn't happen to me. Maybe you could post a video of you doing this so we can tell you if it seems like an issue with a cube or a cuber


----------



## Jadagod (Jul 12, 2021)

Precise diamond said:


> Is it just me or when im doing solves with the Gan 11 m pro my fingers tend to get stuck in between the pieces i don't know if this is just me.



I’m having an issue where my finger nail (I have short nails too) sometimes catches the tile on M moves and slightly pops the cover off. It throws of my M2 moves. 
This doesn’t happen on any of my other cubes.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 13, 2021)

I have a issue when my cube's magnets change strength every 5 solves or so especially my YRB one. (I use magnet setting 2)


----------



## qwr (Jul 13, 2021)

I tried a friend's 11M Pro briefly for 5 seconds and my very initial impression is that it's pretty light with strongish magnets and is very stable. I wish I had gotten a chance to try it further but it felt basically like a more stable GAN cube but nothing special beyond that.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 9, 2021)

Not too crazy about the stickerless version but the stickered version feels really good. 

weird because you'd think they'd feel the same. ...maybe it's just mine. 

though I have the same thing happen with the 356xs, the stickered one feels better. 

oddly I still think the 356 M Lite is their best cube and best price.


----------

